# i cant believe i just thought of this....



## jeni200203 (Dec 7, 2004)

you guys i cant believe i just thought about this, i cut a leg warmer in half and cut holes in it and made ashley a sweater , just thought i would share my bright idea


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is a bright idea  but there are others on here that use their socks as sweaters the same way. Great minds think alike! :wink:


----------



## jeni200203 (Dec 7, 2004)

imkari said:


> That is a bright idea  but there are others on here that use their socks as sweaters the same way. Great minds think alike! :wink:


 yea leg warmers are thicker like a dog sweater!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You know, I think I might try that with mine. Sweaters just don't fit my boys right for some reason. I think they might be shaped weird, I don't know.


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

thats such a great idea! i was looking at sweaters to buy but they seemed a bit expensive... i'll have to dig out my leg warmers for when i get my chi!


----------



## biscuits (May 27, 2004)

In my country, our chis seldom have the chance to wear sweaters as it never has winter


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

biscuits said:


> In my country, our chis seldom have the chance to wear sweaters as it never has winter


I wish I lived where it's never winter


----------



## Rosa (Nov 17, 2004)

I´ve made one now, its super :toothy4:


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

that is such a great idea!! i will have to make one for Shakira in the winter time (its too hot now!! its 35 degrees outside!!)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*hot*

waauw so hot!! it's freezing here.........where did i left my leg warmers :wink:


----------

